# Die Neue vom Bodensee



## Norcovixa (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo die Damen,

ich möchte mich mal eben hier als "die Neue" vorstellen...

ich komme vom Bodensee und seit April diesen Jahres fahre ich Mountainbike. Erst ein Fully mit 120 mm jetzt eines mit 160 mm (klappt schon viel besser). Bin immer fleißig am üben und hoffe, das ich von Euch den einen oder anderen Tip erhaschen kann...

Also bis dann 
Norcovixa


----------



## mountymaus (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen hier in der Ladyrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2009)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum!  

Du scheinst ja eher zur Downhill- oder Freeridefraktion zu gehören, wie ich Deinen Worten entnehme...    Was und wo fährst Du denn so? Und wo am Bodensee steckst Du?

Na, schau Dich hier erst einmal um, bevor Du Dich "outest".


----------



## Norcovixa (25. Oktober 2009)

@mountymaus:  danke schön 

@Bergradlerin: ich stecke hier in der Nähe von Lindau und fahre da sehr gerne in den Wäldern kreuz und quer, es darf auch gerne mal bergauf gehen, aber das ist (wegen des Bikegewichts) manchmal recht anstrengend, geht aber dank absenkbarer Gabel ganz gut. Sonst rumple ich gerne mal einen steileren Abhang runter, die sind hier meist nur sehr kurz, oder Wurzelwege und "Querwaldein" sozusagen. Ich bin ja noch nicht so lange "dabei" und bin vorher locker 10 Jahre gar nicht gefahren, da hab ich mich schon gefreut, das es geradeaus geklappt hat 

Das Forum hier kenne ich schon länger durch meinen Mann der hier oft rumschwirrt, aber die Lady-Ecke finde ich super gut!! Mit Frauen kann man einfach besser reden, wenn es um solche Sachen wie "oh das geht aber steil runter" oder "wie soll ich da jetzt drüberkommen" geht.

Also bis bald

Norcovixa


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2009)

Norcovixa schrieb:


> ich stecke hier in der Nähe von Lindau und fahre da sehr gerne in den Wäldern kreuz und quer



Das hört sich für mich recht bekannt und doch unbekannt an. In Hard war ich öfter Wakeboarden, oder Richtung Schweiz oder Konstanz bei Euch in der Gegend auf der Durchfahrt. Ich habe mich immer gefragt, ob man da nicht gut Biken können müsste... Wo fahrt Ihr? Oberschwaben? Oder rüber ins Allgäu? Oder Bregenzer Wald?


----------



## Norcovixa (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallöli,

also Hard kenne ich gut, aber das ist recht flach und eher nur zum Straße fahren geignet, Konstanz ist genau auf der anderen Seite des Sees, da sind wir noch nicht geradelt. Schweiz, ja Silvretta Hochalpenstraße rauf, dann um den See und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter...juhuuuuuu, ebenso schön und genauso anstrengend ist der Bregenzer Wald, genauer gesagt Bödele, rauf bis zum Hochälple, dort was essen und auf der anderen Seite runter, achtung Sturzgefahr! Sowas geht leider meist nur am Wochenende, unter der Woche fahren wir abwechselnd mit dem Bike zur Arbeit (wir arbeiten zusammen) und in den kleinen Wäldern direkt vor unserer Haustür )
Viele Grüße

Norcovixa


----------

